
Don’t Trust Facebook’s New Privacy Play - gotocake
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/03/facebook-private-social-network/584323/
======
zimpenfish
At this point, after all the shenanigans they've pulled, presumably we can
just truncate that to "Don't Trust Facebook"?

